# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تسجيل الأهداف خارج حسابات فيربيك في المنتخب الأسترالي :

## العالي عالي

*
رغم المستوى الرائع الذي ظهر عليه المنتخب الأسترالي في التصفيات الأسيوية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ووصول الفريق للنهائيات ، يعترف اللاعب الأسترالي الدولي السابق فرانسيز أواريتيفي بأن فرص الفريق تبدو ضعيفة للغاية في مواجهة منافسيه بالدور الأول للمونديال.

ويخوض المنتخب الأسترالي الدور الأول للبطولة ضمن المجموعة الرابعة التي يلتقي فيها منتخبات ألمانيا وغانا وصربيا.

وقال أواريتيفي "وقعنا في ثاني أصعب مجموعة ، ونحن أضعف فريق في هذه المجموعة.. لن نفوز على غانا ولن نفوز على ألمانيا لأنه بالنظر إلى فريقنا في الوقت الحالي تكتشف أنه من الصعب لسوء الحظ أن يهز الفريق الشباك".

وبدا أن المنتخب الأسترالي في طريقه للتغلب على هذه المشكلة بعدما شارك اللاعب الشاب تومي أور /18 عاما/ للمرة الأولى مع الفريق في مباراته أمام المنتخب الإندونيسي في تصفيات كأس آسيا 2011 .

وقال سيمون هيل معلق شبكة "فوكس سبورتس" الرياضية : "قدم (أور) شيئا لا يمتلكه المنتخب الأسترالي فهو لاعب ذكي يمكنه تمرير بعض الكرات المتقنة".

ولكن من المرجح ألا يمنح المدرب الهولندي بيم فيربيك المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسترالي لمشجعيه الفرصة للسعادة بذلك حيث يرجح ألا يدفع باللاعب أور في المباراة المرتقبة مع المنتخب الألماني في 13 حزيران/يونيو المقبل وذلك في بداية مسيرة الفريقين بالمونديال.

ويرجح أن يلتزم فيربيك بخطة اللعب 4/2/3/1 مع الإبقاء على أور على مقاعد البدلاء لأن فيربيك ليس من المدربين الذين يجازفون.

ويعود فيربيك بعد انتهاء مونديال 2010 للتدريب في أوروبا على مستوى الأندية.

ويرجح أن يكون هاري كيويل هو رأس الحربة الوحيد الذي سيدفع به في نهائيات كأس العالم ويعاونه تيم كاهيل من خط الوسط.

ولولا ابتعاد مارك فيدوكا عن صفوف الفريق في الفترة الماضية ، لم يكن تشكيل المنتخب الأسترالي سيتغير عما كان عليه في مونديال 2006 بألمانيا.

وقال سيمون هيل "هذا هو ما يدعو للقلق ، ما من لاعب نجح في الظهور منذ ابتعاد فيدوكا".

ويشعر فيربيك بالقلق بشأن الأهداف التي تستقبلها شباك الفريق بشكل أكبر من قلقه بشأن الأهداف التي يجب أن يحرزها الفريق.

ورغم ذلك ، استفاد المنتخب الأسترالي وأصبح أفضل بدنيا من خلال انتقاله للمشاركة في التصفيات الأسيوية.

ولكن لاعبي الفريق لن يكونوا أكثر طولا أو حجما من منافسيهم في منتخبات ألمانيا وغانا وصربيا التي يلتقيها الفريق في النهائيات كما يرجح أن يحصلوا على العديد من البطاقات الصفراء بسبب الأداء العنيف الذي يقدموه في المباريات.

وكانت العرقلة المتسرعة من لوكاس نيل قائد الفريق والتي احتسب الحكم بسببها ضربة جزاء للمنتخب الإيطالي سببا في خروج الفريق من مونديال 2006 بألمانيا.

وتحت قيادة فيربيك ، زاد اعتماد الفريق على المهاجم تيم كاهيل.

وقال جون كوسمينا لاعب المنتخب الأسترالي سابقا في تعليقه على الأسلوب الدفاعي الذي يعتمد عليه فيربيك "يجب حدوث تغيير في طريقة تفكير وأداء خط الوسط.. الكرة تنتقل للخلف أو إلى الجانبين معظم الوقت".

وفي المباراة أمام إندونيسيا ، سجل المنتخب الأسترالي هدفا ولجأ للدفاع فيما تبقى من المباراة رغم أن منافسه هو أحد أضعف المنتخبات في العالم.

وظهرت خطورة التخلي عن الهجوم بشكل واضح في مباراة الفريق أمام الكويت حيث تقدم المنتخب الأسترالي بهدفين بعد خمس دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة ولكنه سمح لمنافسه بتحقيق التعادل 2/2 .

ويترقب مشجعو أستراليا ما سيقدمه الفريق من حذر في مواجهة منافسيه بجنوب أفريقيا وخاصة في مباراته الأولى التي يواجه فيها المنتخب الألماني القوي والذي يتميز بوفرة أهدافه وقوة تسديدات لاعبيه.

وقال فيربيك بعد الإعلان عن قرعة نهائيات كأس العالم "إلى حد ما ، يمكن التنبؤ بطريقة أداء ألمانيا. يمكن معرفة ما سيفعله الفريق".

ويبدو أسلوب أداء المنتخب الأسترالي واضحا أيضا حيث يعتمد على الدفاع المكثف والهجوم الخاطف والتسديد القوي من مسافات بعيدة.

المدير الفني ، بيم فيربيك :

تولى المدرب الهولندي بيم فيربيك /54 عاما/ تدريب المنتخب الأسترالي في 2007 بهدف قيادة الفريق إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وكأس آسيا 2011 بقطر.

وأنجز فيربيك المهمتين وينتظر أن يرحل عن تدريب الفريق بعد المونديال ليعود إلى عمله في تدريب الأندية.

ولم يكن فيربيك هو البديل الأول المرشح لتدريب الفريق بعد رحيل مواطنه جوس هيدينك عن هذا المنصب بنهاية مونديال 2006 وقال المحللون إن سيرته الذاتية لم تكن حافلة وجيدة مثل الفرنسي جيرار هوييه والهولندي ديك أدفوكات اللذين رفضا تدريب الفريق.

ولم ينجح فيربيك ، المولود في روتردام ، في عملية إعادة بناء الفريق التي يتطلبها المنتخب الأسترالي. ويتكون معظم فريقه الحالي من اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مونديال 2006 والذين تجاوزت أعمارهم حاجز الثلاثين عاما حيث يتطلعون للمشاركة في آخر بطولة كأس عالم ممكنة لهم.

ولم يسع فيربيك إلى تعديل أداء الفريق ليصبح شبيها بالأسلوب الهولندي أو يستخدم أساليب التدريب الهولندية.

وقال المعلق الكروي الإنجليزي روبي فاولر ردا على الانتقادات العنيفة التي تعرض له فيربيك على مدار العامين الماضيين "رغم ما يعتقده البعض بشأن فيربيك ، يحظى هذا المدرب بحب اللاعبين حيث يصفونه بأنه مدرب متميز".

وأعرب اللاعب الدولي السابق بول ويد عن شعوره بالإحباط من الأسلوب الدفاعي الذي ينتهجه فيربيك مما أدى لتسجيل الفريق 19 هدفا فقط في 14 مباراة أمام فرق بعيدة عن المستوى العالمي.

وقال ويد "لا يمكنك الدفاع على مدار 90 دقيقة في أي مباراة بكأس العالم.. نتسم بالبطء الشديد في بناء الهجمات في خط الوسط".

ولكن فيربيك يرد دائما بأنه نجح في النهاية في قيادة أستراليا إلى نهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا وكأس آسيا في قطر.
*

----------

